# Planing a little spalted sycamore



## deltatango (Aug 19, 2016)

After many years, a little buggy - not too bad.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 19, 2016)

AWESOME!!!!!

Cross cut will look sick if possible


----------



## deltatango (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Ron. Haven't decided what I'm going to do with it all yet. I know what you mean about cross cut, but these are just 3/4" and a few are 1/2".
I kind of would hate to cut them up into small crosscut blanks. They would be awesome that way though....


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2016)

Beautiful spalting! Lots of potential uses for that gorgeous wood. Chuck


----------



## CWS (Aug 19, 2016)

Sycamore is some of my favorite wood when it is spalted


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 19, 2016)

deltatango said:


> I kind of would hate to cut them up into small crosscut blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that it's cut 3/4"! Turning blanks guys... TURNING BLANKS!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 19, 2016)

There wasn't anything I could do about it. Came off the mill that way. But, I've got some 6" thick and 8" and 10" x 24"W. Too danged heavy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 19, 2016)

What's the cool seat with the wood vise in first photo?? A carving stool???


----------



## deltatango (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah that is a carving stool my father made back in the late 70's.
Spalted maple and rock maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 19, 2016)

Very cool!!!


----------



## deltatango (Aug 19, 2016)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 19, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## deltatango (Aug 19, 2016)

Needs a really good going over. Many years of hard work. Really handy.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 19, 2016)

Spectacular! Probably the best Sycamore I've laid eyes on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 19, 2016)

It's pretty good. The spalted maple is better though I think. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 20, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Needs a really good going over. Many years of hard work. Really handy.




Is that a natural edge on the vise end leg?? Its way cooool!!!


----------



## deltatango (Aug 20, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Is that a natural edge on the vise end leg?? Its way cooool!!!



Yes, it is a flitch edge. He was clever like that. Funny thing is he made objects that worked - kind of in an engineered way. I like the flitch edge too - it seems just right. I feel bad that the bench has not been better taken care of, but the character may add to it if I ever get around to cleaning it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2016)

I need to move to Florida.....you guys down yondah have way too much good looking wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 20, 2016)

No man - there is absolutely nothing that can touch the northern white hardwoods such as beech, white birch, yellow birch and sugar maple the king of them all. When they are well spalted they are the best!
Take a spalted yellow birch burl from Vermont, or some spalted Sugar Maple from New Hampshire - now then you've got something! The sycamore and pecan do pretty well down here though, have to admit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

The wood is nice but that stool your dad built is awesome! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 20, 2016)

Really nice spalting.


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 20, 2016)

Mark,
Thank you for posting the awesome photos!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

